# Surf Specks and more



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I had fun last week busting Snook south of here but didn't have time to fish after I got home from Thursday-Sunday. Fished the last few days in the surf to the west and the big Trout were on cue. Conditions were nice the last few mornings with light NW winds and light wave action. Caught a lot of very nice fish but this morning was the best outing. From 5AM until 7:30 I caught 18 Specks, 5 redfish, countless lady fish and big Bluefish. Seeing I just needed a Flounder to complete my slam I swapped baits and on the third cast got a nice 15-16in flatty to finish it out. My buddy Alan also caught some nice fish this morning and although we did keep a few to fry, the greater majority were released.

Hopefully the fish will stay in the waves a little longer. The water temps are climbing so once they thin out I'll start targeting things with bills and others with big, silver scales


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Spotty Red. Had 28 spots between both sides.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

...and the flatty for the slam.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

That's so Cool. 

Nice Morning Chris


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Very nice !


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sweet!!!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Chris you are the man. That red has more spots on it than I do!

Good Job.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Can you give us some specs on what tackle you're using? Curious about the rod blank and how far you're casting into the surf.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Killer day broseph


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice day of catching !


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for sharing one of the most interesting reports I've seen in a while. It's hard for me to wrap my brain around specks in the surf. 

That is a fat redfish


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to get 'em. Congrats on the surf slam.

And who is this chick Betty?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> Way to get 'em. Congrats on the surf slam.
> 
> And who is this chick Betty?


Lol, "Betty B" was the name of my friends 35' Marlago. We caught a mess of fish on that boat and it was definitely a Swordfish magnet. Still miss those days.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice, my buddy Joey has a 35' Marlago down in Clearwater. That boat slays em too.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh, and you mentioned big blues - how big? Some years seem to be better than others with bluefish.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> Oh, and you mentioned big blues - how big? Some years seem to be better than others with bluefish.


These weren't the monsters we had last year but some pushed 5lbs or so. The Specks were all 1 1/2-5lbs but I'd say the average was around 3lbs, another reason why I love fishing for them on the beaches. Quite a few years ago in late May I had a week span where I caught 4 fish over 8lbs in the surf with one just over 9lbs. I've seen several over 10lbs in the troughs, just haven't gotten lucky enough to land one yet.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

UncleMilty7 said:


> Can you give us some specs on what tackle you're using? Curious about the rod blank and how far you're casting into the surf.


I'm not using anything special really. To get more shots on fish, you need to be able to move down the beach and hop from trough to trough. My buddy brought his cart, but I just brought one rod and a backpack for my gear, the same way I surf fished in high school. I'm using a Fenwick HMG (7' MF) and throwing a few lures; UnFair Rip-N-Slash, UnFair Dinkum Mullet and Super Spook Jrs. The fish can be from 8ft in front of you to as far as you can throw but most are within 60ft.

I hope that didn't sound too "promotional"


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Lol, "Betty B" was the name of my friends 35' Marlago. We caught a mess of fish on that boat and it was definitely a Swordfish magnet. Still miss those days.


I saw a Marlago for sale with that name and was wondering if it was the same. Thought he used to post on here.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

MrFish, it is indeed the same boat and I want it back!!!! I used to post some reports from our trips. 

...and now I'm de-railing my own thread! Here's one of my favorite pics from the Betty B. This was a Golden Tilefish that weighed 48lbs after sitting on ice for a day and a half. The big guy to the right is Philip, the owner of the boat and one of the best friends I've ever had. Now he's my neighbor. Good thing we get along!


----------



## deb1610 (Jun 12, 2015)

Chris, can I use other than lures? Never fished with those yet. What about a jighead with a gulp, or maybe the things you find in the sand. Or live shrimp.

Just in case we are able to find somewhere on the beach to fish.

Sorry, I'm goin to bed now. Very tired! LOL

Thanks.


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice - btw, what kind of reel is that? I'm looking for a light weight saltwater reel since my prior generation Cabo 20 kicked the bucket

Edit - didn't realize this thread was three pages long...I'm referring the OP with the trout, red and flounder


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Chris: I see, from ur profile pic, that ur in Foley. I spend a lot of time in Miramar Beach (East Destin) and fish the surf there quite often - day and night. But I've never caught a Spec in the surf. I catch Reds, Rays, Whiting, Pampano, etc., but never a
Spec. Interesting. Something else to shoot for!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

albacized said:


> Nice - btw, what kind of reel is that? I'm looking for a light weight saltwater reel since my prior generation Cabo 20 kicked the bucket
> 
> Edit - didn't realize this thread was three pages long...I'm referring the OP with the trout, red and flounder


It's a Penn Conflict 2500. I have seven of these reels and wI'll most likely own more. I consider them perfect for what I do and they are extremely durable.


----------



## BlackHogDown (Aug 14, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I have ways wondered if putting a big croaker or pinfish on a cork and dropping it into one of those troughs. Anyone ever tried it?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

BlackHogDown said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I have ways wondered if putting a big croaker or pinfish on a cork and dropping it into one of those troughs. Anyone ever tried it?


It'll do great as long as the bluefish aren't there.


----------



## BlackHogDown (Aug 14, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I see. What tide so you like to fish? Seems you like the early am regardless of tide.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Honestly, I don't care which tide most days as long as I have movement but if I had to choose, I'd prefer an incoming especially if I can get my feet on the sand at the onset of the tides first movements.


----------

